# About GPU-Z 3D render test



## Conspirator (Jan 21, 2012)

Very good job W1zz! I really like new 3D render test added in GPU-Z 0.5.8! But can you add also error check/artifact scan like this one in GPUtool/ATItool? It will be great if you add this  too


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 21, 2012)

Conspirator said:


> Very good job W1zz! I really like new 3D render test added in GPU-Z 0.5.8! But can you add also error check/artifact scan like this one in GPUtool/ATItool? It will be great if you add this  too


its not a stress test... i cant see how this would help.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> its not a stress test... i cant see how this would help.



that


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 21, 2012)

Most people are using afterburner's monitoring graphs during overclocking since their clock controls are right next to them. Seems redundant needing to open another monitoring program to run your artifact test. Now if he added overclocking support to gpu-z that'd be a more appealing package. 

In general nobody seems to want to develop a stability test for gpus these days. Everything out now is old and inaccurate. Either it's very hard to stress a modern gpu properly or nobody wants to put in the effort, because right now even OCCT doesn't stress as accurately as 99 loops of the crysis benchmark tool.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know but here the test makes the computer very laggy and even the pointer freezes at some points


----------

